# Donnie Mcclurkin And Nicole Mullen?



## momi (Feb 29, 2016)

Donnie McClurkin arrived at the Stellar Awards Saturday with fellow Christian singer Nicole C. Mullen on his arm, months after being transparent about wanting love.

The 56-year-old "We Fall Down" singer and Perfecting Faith Church pastor took to Twitter to let the world know about his wonderful date.







"Stellar awards with my date Nicole C. Mullen...a wonderful night...all is right with the world," he wrote.

The pair walked the 31st Annual Stellar Awards red carpet together arm-in-arm on Saturday.

Mullen, the 49-year-old Contemporary Christian music singer, shared McClurkin's sentiments. She went on to thank him for the experience.

"What a wonderful date to the Stellar Awards I had last night! @donmac6453 Thanks for treating me like royalty! #CantNobodyRockitLikeYou," she wrote on Instagram. "OH what fun we had last night at the Stellars! Thx so much @donmac6453 ... The blood makes all things NEW!"

Both singers have been open about their love lives in the past. Mullen was previously married to CCM singer-songwriter David Mullen, before announcing her divorce in 2014.

While McClurkin has never been married, the single father has struggled with feelings of loneliness while looking for love. Last year, McClurkin spoke about believing in God for love.

"Sitting in Johannesburg feeling a lil lonely and homesick ... I live a blessed and prosperous life and travel this entire globe .. no lack of finances, gaining in health, loved and although [I'm] single, I'm believing for love …," McClurkin revealed on Instagram. "After all, if I could be blessed with all of the wonderful,family, finances and friends..a love to share it with can't be too much further away..and boy, are they gonna be BLESSED!"

The senior pastor has shared about his romantic life, mistakes and desires in the past, which include dating fellow gospel singer Yolanda Adams.

"Yolanda and I have been friends for almost 30 years and I tried to date her once. We are best friends," he told Essence magazine last year. "Sooner or later I'm going to wear her down. Either her or Halle Berry, on

McClurkin is a single father to a daughter and son, who he believes taught him the true meaning of love.

"My son is teaching me how to love," McClurkin previously said on TBN's Praise the Lord. "My son is releasing me to love."

While he has been waiting to find the woman of his dreams, McClurkin has never shied away from his testimony concerning a battle with homosexuality in the past. When the Supreme Court legalized gay marriage last year, McClurkin was as outspoken as ever about the ruling.

"We've just received the answer from man's Supreme Court ... we already received the answer from GOD," the pastor of Perfecting Faith Church in New York wrote. "With NO REGARD to what the Supreme Court of MAN decrees ... no matter what MY past was or feelings & struggles ... *GOD has set the only standard for marriage to be between man and woman ... in biology, in physiology, in history, Biblically & scripturally and that ... I will NEVER speak against!"*



Read more at http://www.christianpost.com/news/d...r-nicole-c-mullen-158577/#C27eebQJshjmz05K.99


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 29, 2016)

I absolutely love her music but...


----------



## fula97 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nope I couldn't do it. I like him but struggling and dealing with matters regarding sexuality would not work for me.


----------



## momi (Feb 29, 2016)

fula97 said:


> Nope I couldn't do it. I like him but struggling and dealing with matters regarding sexuality would not work for me.



Under most circumstances I would agree with you - but Donnie has been pretty outspoken about the abuse that led him to that lifestyle and appears to be consistent in his position of marriage being between a man and woman.  If there was any recent news of him straying I'm fairly sure it would be in the news.

I pray this works for the both of them.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, they look happy... Like anyone,  they've been through tough times in the past, and deserve to be happy. God wants us all to live good, healthy and happy lives. They are no different.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 1, 2016)

well
well
well


----------



## mensa (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope it works out for them too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 1, 2016)

^^^what y'all said. God is still working on me, so I'm gonna hold my peace.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 1, 2016)

G-d can work on you and you might still be gay so why complicate it and marry/date a woman?  Be gay - be celibate and carry that cross in purity, but you basically can't bleach off the tripes of a zeba, nor a leopard his spots.


----------



## momi (Mar 1, 2016)

@kanozaa - how about other sexual immorality? Would you say a former prostitute should remain single because of her past? That's the beauty of the gospel - we can become new creations.


1 Corinthians - 
9 Or do you not know that the unrighteous[b]will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality,[c] 10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God.11 *And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.
*
Having said that - would I marry a former homosexual man? No.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 1, 2016)

momi said:


> @kanozaa - how about other sexual immorality? Would you say a former prostitute should remain single because of her past? That's the beauty of the gospel - we can become new creations.
> 
> 
> 1 Corinthians -
> ...



Thank you @momi.  I will add that there is now no condemnation for those in Christ (Romans 8:1), Jesus has come to set the oppressed free (Luke 4:18, Isaiah 61:1) and those in Christ are new creatures (2 Corinthians 5:17).  From what I've seen, Donnie McClurkin doesn't buy the devil's lies that he can't but stay gay.  He knows that Christ's sacrifice on the cross has purchased his freedom.  I pray that God gives him the grace to walk in that freedom.  Best wishes to the couple, may God's purposes for them come to pass.   God bless, ladies.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 1, 2016)

momi said:


> @kanozaa - how about other sexual immorality? Would you say a former prostitute should remain single because of her past? That's the beauty of the gospel - we can become new creations.
> 
> 
> 1 Corinthians -
> ...




Regarding sexual orientation, it's quite unusual to uproot something so intrinsic to a person.  This is not about changing behaviors but about being who you are and if in Christ, one can live celibately...or even orthodox Jews.  I know of such programs/"ministries" and religious therapies for people.  They don't try and change them, they help them reform illicit behavior because you often do not uproot such a deep nature.  This is how men are prowling on the DL and unhappy at home with the wife and kids and break at some point.  Prostitutes are not born.  Yes, people can become new creations but that's not usually one of them.  Far too many people are trying to be what they are not.  Now, you can be gay and a christian.  The sin is committing the act either physically or in the mind.  Just how hard is that?  It's gotta be excruciating.  Should someone else marry this person?  I think not.  It's just not wise.


Disclaimer:  I am WELL aware that some of you think (whom I will not name) I fall into this category.  Well, I don't.  But I surely played "Devil's advocate" so that all those condemning threads and posts would begin to see the humanity and delicate heart and situation of these very people.  There is a very thin line between gay and heterosexual and most people have or have had in their lives amorphous desires, esp. before age 12.  It's an actual human psychology (I forget what it's called).  Shrugs.  

In my Church, it's not a sin to be gay.  What is the sin is the act of being gay.  And denying that behavior is the crux they carry.  It can't be an easy life.  Who on earth should complicate it thinking they don't struggle with their innate desires?  I dunno.  Slapping a prayer on it might not relieve it and it just may be the crux Jesus gives that person.  "Take up your cross and follow me."  That doesn't mean your cross will disappear.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2016)

kanozas said:


> Regarding sexual orientation, it's quite unusual to uproot something so intrinsic to a person.
> 
> *Prostitutes are not born.  *
> 
> ...



Oh Lord... 

THIS is what the devil wants people to believe, that being gay is inborn, however it is not... inborn.

There is absolutely no DNA for being gay.  It is not inborn, it is not natural.    It is a disembodied satanic spirit that has attached it's persuasion to a person's soul.    The key words here are 'to' it (meaning 'to one's soul) not 'in' it.   For nothing and no one can possess a human soul but God...each of our souls which were bought and paid for with a price, the full shed Blood of Jesus Christ, our Lord, the price of redemption that nothing / no one / no lie from hell can ever alter nor rescind.

This is further truth that the spirit of homosexuality cannot be a part of one's life, for it cannot reside where God is.

To say that homosexuality (being gay) is intrinsic is a lie; no one is designed to be gay, for God made it clear from the very beginning that only a man and woman shall come together as 'one', in Marriage, between a Man and a Woman, that no one can nor shall ever tear asunder.   And this is NOT changing, God is not changing whom He is who, He is, what He is, nor His Word just to appease the sins of man.

gay is sin... and there is no win with it.   None.    Folks need to get it straight, that God is not going to give it a free pass.  No matter what any Church excuses it to be, no matter what the supreme court excuses it to be, no matter what obama excuses it to be, nor anyone else, it is not changing from being sin and completely unnatural.

To lie to a person, by telling them to be gay and not be 'active' in it, only keeps them in bondage to the sin, for it is only giving them a free pass to yield to the unnatural acts of it.  The only truth is to call it what it is ... sin.   And they need to get delivered from it... period.   Jesus paid the price in full for them to be free.


----------



## mensa (Mar 1, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Oh Lord...
> 
> THIS is what the devil wants people to believe, that being gay is inborn, however it is not... inborn.
> 
> ...


*Shimmie, you speak nothing but Biblical truth here!  Bless you for taking a bold stand for The Word of God, even though we live in a day when it is hated and rejected by most.*


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2016)

mensa said:


> *Shimmie, you speak nothing but Biblical truth here!  Bless you for taking a bold stand for The Word of God, even though we live in a day when it is hated and rejected by most.*


Praise God @mensa...  

To God be the glory and I praise God for you and those who know how to bear witness to His Truth and nothing but -- and nothing less -- than His Truth regarding all, especially when it comes to the lies of the devil.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe people can change. I believe it takes some serious deliverance for some issues but I would not right off someone who used to be gay. I would believe that the woman or man should hear from God before making any decisions about relationships though.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 2, 2016)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> I believe people can change. I believe it takes some serious deliverance for some issues but I would not right off someone who used to be gay. I would believe that the woman or man should hear from God before making any decisions about relationships though.



*A date is not a relationship*. Yes, go on the date and pray with God for wisdom. Actually, sometimes, you might not even need to seek God for anything especially if you get the wrong vibes from a person or you don't mesh. 

*Good for Donnie McClurkin that he seems to find someone else that loves him in a special way because he's not what you want doesn't mean he doesn't line up with what someone else is praying for.* God writes the chapters ultimately. If you cling so tightly to a checklist, then you might miss out on someone that could provide the happiness that you want. *God's best isn't what we desire to be, but what God knows that we need to finish our path on Earth.  Some people can't take us there!*


----------



## kanozas (Mar 2, 2016)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> I believe people can change. I believe it takes some serious deliverance for some issues but I would not right off someone who used to be gay. I would believe that the woman or man should hear from God before making any decisions about relationships though.




With all the evidence of gay men not being emotionally balanced when married with kids etc., would you actually take that risk?  I'm not judging, just asking.  Like, men will say they want a virgin or a "good girl" that hasn't been around the block too much.  If someone introduced a woman who has turned every which way sexually, is he lacking faith for not deciding on her?  Or what about this thing where people will try and push a reformed jailbird on a single woman and then tell her she's not better than anybody to want someone with a "better" record?  Would someone want to date, marry and have kids with a "reformed" pedophile or serial killer who targeted red heads and you're a red head?  LOL  G-d can change people but if you were an olympic sprinter and lost your leg and G-d healed the wound, it doesn't mean you're  going to race again.  It's just my personal belief that such people ought remain celibate when they find grace and live the faith.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 2, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Oh Lord...
> 
> THIS is what the devil wants people to believe, that being gay is inborn, however it is not... inborn.
> 
> ...




People are absolutely born with personalities and psychological traits...folks are often predisposed to certain behavior.  This might be one of them.  It could be brain-chemical and when you look at any illness, condition or disease, we can all see that it comes from man's fallen nature.  Alcoholism and drug addiction is often like that.  They might not be personally responsible but because man has fallen, such a thing exists.  That's what I'm saying.  It's an aberration of nature and whatever brought it on ...well, it brought it on.  It might not be so easy a fix as to slap a prayer on it and consider it healed.  I'm more concerned with women who are being steered to accept such a man....and her future children.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 2, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> To lie to a person, by telling them to be gay and not be 'active' in it, only keeps them in bondage to the sin, for it is only giving them a free pass to yield to the unnatural acts of it.  The only truth is to call it what it is ... sin.   And they need to get delivered from it... period.   Jesus paid the price in full for them to be free.




I'm talking about inclination and will start using that word instead.
I'll just leave this explanation on chastity:

Catechism:


*Chastity and homosexuality*

*2357* Homosexuality refers to relations between men or between women who experience an exclusive or *predominant sexual attraction toward persons of the same sex. It has taken a great variety of forms through the centuries and in different cultures. Its psychological genesis remains largely unexplained.* Basing itself on Sacred Scripture, which presents homosexual _*acts*_ as acts of grave depravity,141 tradition has always declared that "homosexual acts are intrinsically disordered."142 They are contrary to the natural law. They close the sexual act to the gift of life. They do not proceed from a genuine affective and sexual complementarity. Under no circumstances can they be approved. 

*2358* The number of men and women who have deep-seated homosexual tendencies is not negligible. This inclination, which is objectively disordered, constitutes for most of them a trial. _They must be accepted with respect, compassion, and sensitivity. Every sign of unjust discrimination in their regard should be avoided. These persons are called to fulfill God's will in their lives and, if they are Christians, to unite to the sacrifice of the Lord's Cross the difficulties they may encounter from their condition. _

*2359* *Homosexual persons are called to chastity.* By the virtues of self-mastery that teach them inner freedom, at times by the support of disinterested friendship, by prayer and sacramental grace, they can and should gradually and resolutely approach Christian perfection.


_______________________

In short, it's saying that there is a psychological inclination that is gravely disordered, related to the fall of man with genesis in sin.  It's saying that it's wrong for anyone to harm them or any human creature.  Because of the disordered inclination, it's probably best for those called to living the faith to remain in chastity.  I don't think most get rid of the mindset, they just repress it until the pus boils over and they act out on it in "valid" marriage....or what is called, DL.  That's all I'm saying.  So, having that inclination doesn't necessarily mean lusting nor acting it out...it simply means it's there...you have a natural predisposition towards this disordered state (disordered from the natural male/female) but until you lust or have sex with someone outside marriage, you're not guilty of committing that sin.  You might be salivating somewhat over a diamond but until you plan how to rob it or actually rob it, you've not robbed it.  Hope this better explains what I'm saying about it.  

Nobody is putting brakes on G-d's abilities.  But consider how many missing limbs are miraculously put back in prayer  Few.  Sometimes, the healing is walking a different road...with a limp.  I'm just asking people to consider that there are other explanations from the body of Doctor's of the Church.  These doctrines are not put into place with haste but through counsel, pray and the leading of the H-ly Spirit.

I keep editing...sorry, so much I could interject here but it's a broad topic and there's not one explanation of it.  Who knows what the exact trigger is?  Only G-d.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2016)

wow, the other day I heard him on the radio and he said he was so excited about valentine's day because it was the first valentine's day in years that he had a love interest to share it with and that God was blessing him, I got excited for him too.

and I was like I wonder who she is, now I know


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice Lady said:


> *A date is not a relationship*. Yes, go on the date and pray with God for wisdom. Actually, sometimes, you might not even need to seek God for anything especially if you get the wrong vibes from a person or you don't mesh.
> 
> *Good for Donnie McClurkin that he seems to find someone else that loves him in a special way because he's not what you want doesn't mean he doesn't line up with what someone else is praying for.* God writes the chapters ultimately. If you cling so tightly to a checklist, then you might miss out on someone that could provide the happiness that you want. *God's best isn't what we desire to be, but what God knows that we need to finish our path on Earth.  Some people can't take us there!*



@Nice Lady 
No, a date isn't a relationship but for me, I wouldn't even open up the door to anyone who doesn't meet certain criteria. I would need to have assurance that the man isn't gay if at one point he was.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Mar 2, 2016)

kanozas said:


> With all the evidence of gay men not being emotionally balanced when married with kids etc., would you actually take that risk?  I'm not judging, just asking.  Like, men will say they want a virgin or a "good girl" that hasn't been around the block too much.  If someone introduced a woman who has turned every which way sexually, is he lacking faith for not deciding on her?  Or what about this thing where people will try and push a reformed jailbird on a single woman and then tell her she's not better than anybody to want someone with a "better" record?  Would someone want to date, marry and have kids with a "reformed" pedophile or serial killer who targeted red heads and you're a red head?  LOL  G-d can change people but if you were an olympic sprinter and lost your leg and G-d healed the wound, it doesn't mean you're  going to race again.  It's just my personal belief that such people ought remain celibate when they find grace and live the faith.


@kanozas
I know it seems like a risk but I believe that God is that powerful to change someone. I don't believe being open to dating or forming a romantic relationship with after hearing from God is the same thing as telling a single woman she shouldn't expect more than a jailbird. But regarding your analogy of someone losing their leg, I would say that deliverance is more analogous to someone losing their leg and then getting a new leg, memory, etc. God doesn't just have to heal the wound or heal your heart or whatever body part, he can give you a new one. I've heard testimonies about this before. There are varying degrees of deliverance.


----------



## mensa (Mar 2, 2016)

Not to hijack this thread, but I kinda look at it like getting involved with a man who used to be what the Bible calls a whore monger.  But he is no longer like that anymore.  Now I've been told that once someone cheats on you that they never change.  However, we believers do know that God can and God does heal us from all kinds of sins.  We are all "ex" something...and are still in need of deliverance from one thing or another.  (Can I get a witness)?  

So since  Donny has said that God removed the sin of homosexuality from him, I am elated that he has met someone and has started dating Nicole. My prayer is  _that they both_ have been made whole in Christ Jesus and will end up having a healthy relationship.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2016)

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but I kinda look at it like getting involved with a man who used to be what the Bible calls a whore monger.  But he is no longer like that anymore.  Now I've been told that once someone cheats on you that they never change.  However, we believers do know that God can and God does heal us from all kinds of sins.  We are all "ex" something...and are still in need of deliverance from one thing or another.
> *
> (Can I get a witness)?  *
> 
> So since  Donny has said that God removed the sin of homosexuality from him, I am elated that he has met someone and has started dating Nicole. My prayer is  _that they both_ have been made whole in Christ Jesus and will end up having a healthy relationship.



@mensa...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 2, 2016)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> @Nice Lady
> No, a date isn't a relationship but for me, I wouldn't even open up the door to anyone who doesn't meet certain criteria. I would need to have assurance that the man isn't gay if at one point he was.



Each of your posts share the truth of God's deliverance.    

To be perfectly honest, no one is 'gay' for it is not how God created nor designed nor intended any human to be.     The truth is that people who call / consider themselves gay, are in reality 'sexually confused'.   And this is not said to demean nor to degrade anyone who is experiencing this deception in their lives.   It's simply the truth that sexual confusion is the factor and because of Jesus, there is deliverance from it.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 3, 2016)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> @kanozas
> I know it seems like a risk but I believe that God is that powerful to change someone. I don't believe being open to dating or forming a romantic relationship with after hearing from God is the same thing as telling a single woman she shouldn't expect more than a jailbird. But regarding your analogy of someone losing their leg, I would say that deliverance is more analogous to someone losing their leg and then getting a new leg, memory, etc. God doesn't just have to heal the wound or heal your heart or whatever body part, he can give you a new one. I've heard testimonies about this before. There are varying degrees of deliverance.




People often do not comprehend (nor read the materials we catholics send in...) but I have never said that G-d cannot change the person.  Rather, I look at commonalities.  I'm just not into taking in a man who had this problem because of the risks involved.  Surely,  G-d can change people.  There are catholics who attests to this.  However, if you look at commonalities, many people fall back into it. 

Well, choosing a spouse isn't the L-rd demanding you marry someone, you grow together with someone and hopefully, the leading of the H-ly Spirit can direct someone.  It's no guarantee that a person will not sin in some grave way.  When there is the predisposition - that's what I'm concerned about.

So, according to my Church, which does not throw away the psychology of the human person (it's part of how G-d created our bodies/minds), we have studied/concur with that side of medicine that there is a certain "bend" and that it's not often that people are fully delivered from such.  They repress it.   Maybe the full change is not in effect.  Maybe this is part of the temptation they were meant to endure for a lifetime (we have hosts of saints who dealt with extremely difficult temptation throughout life that were not removed..."thorns in the side."  We have a lot of teaching on suffering and it's purpose in the life of the christian.  Maybe other sects don't and that's probably why there is a lack of understanding here about what I'm saying.  I dunno.  But I know G-d is omnipotent.  But does He always cure the cancer?  No.

I sincerely hope no one goes into such a relationship without absolute confidence and then some.  It's not that I loathe such a man but I wouldn't promote this for my own family.  It's not our "best."

@Shimmie

"Intrinsically disordered" is referring to being deeply predisposed to something in this fallen nature of man.  Could be environmental, could be chemical/hormonal imbalance, whichever.   There are physical differences between the female and male brain.  In forensics, there physical diff. between the male and female skeleton.  Imbalances occur and we don't arrive at sex/gender solely by environmental steering...some of it is biological.  What about an imbalance?  Obviously, the natural order is man/woman and I have not ever denied that.  Just so you know, I'm not promoting anything anti-scriptural.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am celibate. I am glad to not be in a flesh struggle. He is a pastor. The people seem happy.  I would not want to be involved with a previous male on male person.


----------



## Laela (Jul 27, 2017)

So... Whatever happened to this pair since this news nugget?

http://rollingout.com/2016/08/13/donnie-mcclurkin-getting-married/


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 1, 2017)

Laela said:


> So... Whatever happened to this pair since this news nugget?
> 
> http://rollingout.com/2016/08/13/donnie-mcclurkin-getting-married/




when you find out let me know


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Aug 15, 2017)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I absolutely love her music but...


Ohhh my!!


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 15, 2017)

momi said:


> @kanozaa - how about other sexual immorality? Would you say a former prostitute should remain single because of her past? That's the beauty of the gospel - we can become new creations.
> 
> 
> 1 Corinthians -
> ...



That scripture gave me life!  Thank you


----------



## kanozas (Aug 25, 2017)

Disease alone should warn people not to dive into the deep end.  Jesus doesn't use magic wands.  People have free will and part of common sense, Christian or not, is to look at tendencies, stats and read testimonies of those previously "cured" and failed later in life.  Would I want my child to marry the bank embezzler?  No.  That doesn't preclude a platonic relationship with said reformed person.  Trying to figure out how I got tagged back to this old thread.  hm...


----------

